# ??? Has everyone given up on AEP???



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys,
Havent seen any posts on here for quite a while about the stripmines. Has everyone given up on them till the cooler weather or is the bite so good that no-one wants to let the cat out of the bag?

Any thoughts????????


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My kids were down 2 weeks ago, they fished from 6-10 am and were tearing up the gills and catfish, they were fishing 18-20 ft deep. They then went back out at dusk and caught quite a few bass and lost a big one (approx 5-6) while trying to lip it. All bass were caught on a jitterbug up until the big one took off with it.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

Never been to the AEP ponds, but plan on going soon. Hopefully with a good report & pics.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Went down the weekend before last and caught a bunch of Dinks. Did not even get to see anything over 15"


----------



## choman77034 (Aug 21, 2010)

Friends & I are planning on tubin' AEP for bluegill in a couple weeks. Any advice for bluegill in the fall at AEP?


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

choman77034 said:


> Friends & I are planning on tubin' AEP for bluegill in a couple weeks. Any advice for bluegill in the fall at AEP?


Take a Fly Rod and a dump truck. Should be set for the next 20 years if you have a feezer big enough to hold them....


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

shhhhhhhhhh there aren't any gills there.


----------

